# BIBBA & SICAMM Conference, Wales, UK



## ecobee (Jun 25, 2010)

BIBBA (Bee Improvement & Bee Breeders Association, UK and Ireland) will be holding its 50th Anniversary Conference in Wales, 26-28 September 2014 in collaboration with SICAMM its European counterpart. Early details can be seen at:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByWCiWzCoQH9bDg3WkxkdjFFUXM/edit?usp=sharing and pre-registration to receive further information here: www.eventbrite.co.uk/event/8429168871/eorg.

The focus will be on Apis mellifera mellifera (the dark honey bee) and improving bees in general. Please note there will be no translation services and all thirty lectures and poster presentation will be in English. 

Be amazing to see some of you there.


----------

